# Gift horse!



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2010)

********************


----------



## gail1 (May 12, 2010)

.................


----------



## am64 (May 12, 2010)

ummmm......


----------



## topcat123 (May 12, 2010)

ok what would one say to that!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 19, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> ok what would one say to that!!



Er not a lot


----------



## am64 (May 19, 2010)

northe or mods can we remove this one ??? not as funny as DD usuals


----------



## am64 (May 19, 2010)

thanks DDave your a gent !


----------

